# Automatic Doors?



## Lissa

Hi there, I haven't taken an overnight trip since I got my chickens a year ago. Sigh...I am a little paranoid about their safety (and probably a control freak, ha!).

I really would like to get some feedback on an automatic door. Does anyone have one? Any recommendations on brand? What if chickens get locked out? 

Any feedback would be great! 
Thanks from Desperately seeking a vacation


----------



## Jim

Lissa said:


> Hi there, I haven't taken an overnight trip since I got my chickens a year ago. Sigh...I am a little paranoid about their safety (and probably a control freak, ha!).
> 
> I really would like to get some feedback on an automatic door. Does anyone have one? Any recommendations on brand? What if chickens get locked out?
> 
> Any feedback would be great!
> Thanks from Desperately seeking a vacation


I look forward to this tread, I have wondered the same.


----------



## Energyvet

I would like to know more as well. It would be great if something worked well the first time and I purchased the right brand and version the first time too.


----------



## HarleyDog

Yes, I'd love to see remarks on this one. Have seen a few "retail" openers on the 'net, but they've been outrageously expensive. Also a few DIY versions, but not sure I'm electrically/mechanically inclined enough to safely make one. Seems there's a big niche in the market for these things!


----------



## rob

ive seen them on ebay but they are expensive.


----------



## Keith

Automatic opener is on my short list of things to accomplish in the next few weeks. I need to track down a good supplier but I should make progress soon and will be documenting the install.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Dear Desperately, 

A well placed neighbor would be alot better and more foolproof than an automatic door. A neighbor could make sure they are all inside, make sure no one is hurt or missing, see that everyone is eating and pooping, look for blood, along with give you lots of piece of mind. A neighbor or a trusted friend. If you don't have someone that you can trust with them for a few days, then I just don't know.


----------



## Sundancers

fuzziebutt said:


> Dear Desperately,
> 
> A well placed neighbor would be alot better and more foolproof than an automatic door. A neighbor could make sure they are all inside, make sure no one is hurt or missing, see that everyone is eating and pooping, look for blood, along with give you lots of piece of mind. A neighbor or a trusted friend. If you don't have someone that you can trust with them for a few days, then I just don't know.


I agree... plus let them keep the eggs they get that day(s) for their trouble.

Best of luck.


----------



## MatthewBK

I agree with Fuzziebutt. If you're worried about them that much, then I would suspect an automatic door isn't really going to soothe your worries.


----------



## Lissa

Thanks everyone. I have a cat/house sitter that comes every day so she could collect the eggs and check on them. Just didn't want her to have to come early in morning and then again at night. Just wanted to streamline her visits. Maybe I can bribe the next door neighbor....will look into that too. You are right; I will still worry!


----------



## MatthewBK

Nothing wrong with worrying about your babies!


----------



## jen3910

My plan is to get an automatic door working this year so that when we are on vacation I only have to have them come once a day. Last year I found the sitters would come really late (noon) when the girls were used to getting out at seven. I can still keep an eye with the nanny cam too. And I'm going to reconfigure their coop so I can view their door from the cam. Right now it is on the other side. 

This is a build that I'll have to have hubby help with as he is the electronics guru of the house. And as you might have guessed from previous posts I'm to cheap to pay a bundle if I can make it myself.


----------



## Sundancers

jen3910 said:


> I can still keep an eye with the nanny cam too. And I'm going to reconfigure their coop so I can view their door from the cam. Right now it is on the other side.


Interesting ... a nanny cam in the chicken coop.


----------



## jen3910

It is actually in the house pointed outside to the run. This is a screenshot from a while back. Yeah we were overprotective first time chicken-parents when we bought it.


----------



## Jim

We have thought about a cam on the coop too, but have to get a good wireless one, as the coop is at the back of the acre.


----------



## Lissa

Some people post those trail cams around their coop from Cabelas. Some models have wifi and you can stream it on your computer/phone. They seem to be more reasonably priced than traditional house cams. Does anyone use those Night guard lights?


----------



## Righteousrich

I have it, and love it. Bought a guiltine style dog door. Had two rails and the plastic door. Bought the motor separately. The motor reverses direction every time the power is turned off then back on again. So a simple lamp timer, that has multiple on/off settings works great.
The only problems that I have found with it is during a power glitch and the power returns, the door will go up/down when it is not supposed to. You then need to unplug and replug to get door in correct position. Also had the string snap twice, since I have rewound braid fishing line on it and haven't had that problem.


----------



## TheLazyL

I went with the "



". Installation was a breezed and work as advertise. Control by a mechanical timer.


----------



## Righteousrich

Guilitine door......Gundogsupply.com $40.00
Chicken door motor......$87.00
Lamp timer from local hardware store.....around $15.00


----------



## Lissa

Great information! I also just read on Fresh Eggs Daily yesterday that they have had success with chickendoors.com. I will check those out too. Of course, I like the least expensive option; just have to get hubby on board to install it. Thanks everyone for the feedback!


----------



## MuddyHillFarm

I made my door from a 1x2 and a piece of plastic I had laying around. Put the 1x2 on the table saw to cut the groove for the plastic panel to slide up and down. Screwed 1x2 in on either side of the door - then measured the width and cut the panel to fit. Bought the _Add-a-Motor_ Model _80_ Drapery Controller which seems a bit pricey based on what it does. Took a lamp timer and plugged it in. Yes, it is pain when you have a power glitch and the motor has the door cycle messed up but that does not happen often around here.

I have thought about an x-10 camera but the range for wifi or running an ethernet net cable won't happen soon - coop is over 125 feet from the house


----------



## Janey

*automatic doors*

I do not think it is a good idea as thing can go wrong then what do the chickens do Get a neighbor to help you out or a family member and give them the eggs for their help ---good luck


----------



## farmhand

Not sure of the practicality of this door; but it sure made me laugh.


----------



## Energyvet

Well. Will you just look at that! Someone's watching chicken TV and thinking about it too! I love it, but I don't have the space.


----------



## dandmtritt

Thats awesome. Someone thinking outside the box knowing that it takes a exact # of birds to make the door shut. Dont think I would visit ebay for plans cause its pretty self explanatory but definetly a awesome idea.


----------

